# How to jump with an XC bike?



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,
very often, when i'm jumping (no more than 2m jumps) with my xc bike, i'm landing on the front wheel or head first  

Is it me who's doing something wrong or it's the bike who does'nt help?

I'm riding a giant anthem X, 100mm travel.

Any advices?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

How to Ride Drops on a Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You've gotta lean back some.. You're putting too much weight over the front end if you're going head first 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

eb1888 said:


> How to Ride Drops on a Mountain Bike - YouTube


I thought the OP was asking about jumps rather than drops?

OP, you're gonna have to be more descriptive if you're going to get any worthwhile advice.

Just FYI, this is what a 2m (6') jump looks like. I'm assuming this isn't what you're talking about.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

You may look into slowing the rear rebound. If its too fast and you pack up before the lip, it will buck the rear end.


----------



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha! ha! ha! Your right, not 2m (6'6") high but 2m long and let say a couple of feet high.

Something like this:









It's not me on the picture but it's a jump that I tried last week-end.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it's all you

I have seen people drop any bike (including a Brompton without something
locking the rear triangle, it was held with pedal and brake pressure!) smoothy
from pretty large heights...it is all in your finesse and feel of the XYZ axis in flight

takes time and repeated practice but you can make any bike land smoothly anywhere

if both wheels are rolling when you take off, modulate front, rear, or both brakes and the forces of the braking is all you need to rotate one way or the other


----------



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank's! I'll try this. Should I bunny hop before the lip also? or pull the handlebars?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

cailloux said:


> Hi,
> very often, when i'm jumping (no more than 2m jumps) with my xc bike, i'm landing on the front wheel or head first
> 
> Is it me who's doing something wrong or it's the bike who does'nt help?
> ...


Sounds like you're stiffening up as you hit the jump. You have to coordinate it with your fore/aft balance, as you would if you were running and jumping. Don't let the back tire kick up off the jump.

... and 2 meters? Are we talking height or distance? If that is height, that is really, really high for an XC bike. You might end up cracking your frame if you really did that kind of height too many times. I doubt 2 meters is accurate. It always feels like jumping off a cliff until we get a real idea of what is going on.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

The hardest part of jumping for me is finding the correct speed to hit the jump at...to slow most of the time..commit and nail it!!


----------



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

Does the rotation of the wheels will really make a difference for the size of the jumps that I'm talking about? 6 feet long 2-3 feet high...


----------



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

ok... I will try this to...

what about the heigt of the seat? Does it make a difference?


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Pedal up the face of the jump. If you're coasting in and decelerating your putting weight onto the front that shouldn't be there. As someone above said, you've got to commit to it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Putting your seat a little lower than optimal height will let you move the bike up to your body easier in the air so that you can gain some height and level off to prepare to land 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

When I see a "how to jump" type thread, I usually post this video of one of my favorite riders. He's gives you good explanations and techniques on how to jump.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Take a look at this discussion:
Lee Likes Bikes


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cailloux said:


> ok... I will try this to...
> 
> what about the heigt of the seat? Does it make a difference?


It does to me. Lower the better.


----------



## cailloux (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyboby... A lot of good advice. Now let's go biking.


----------

